# T'as cas...



## Joan bolets

salut,

peut-on m'aider à comprendre le sens de l'expression 't'as cas'...

je viens d'écrire un courrier à une amie en lui disant que il y a pas de place dans un Hotel où on été censé réserver une chambre...

elle me réponds:

*T'as cas dormir *sous le lit de Maryline!!!

et je ne comprends pas qu'est-ce que c'est qu'elle veut me dire...


----------



## chlapec

Elle veut dire: "Tu *n'as qu'à* dormir sous le lit de Maryline". Ça va, maintenant?


----------



## Joan bolets

chlapec said:


> Elle veut dire: "Tu *n'as qu'à* dormir sous le lit de Maryline". Ça va, maintenant?



Merci, c'est ce que je soupçonnais! 

j'ai cas te remercier!  (on peut dire comme ça ou est-ce que j'abuse de l'expression?)


----------



## matoupaschat

Je précise, à tout hasard, que cela s'écrit "t'as qu'à ..."


----------



## nestore

Et moi, je précise que cela s'écrit: "tu *n*'as qu'à..."

; )

Nestore


----------



## chlapec

Bon, ben, alors, cela n'était pas assez clair dans le deuxième post??


----------



## nestore

Si, Chlapec, c'était clair!!  

J'ai répondu au post de matoupaschat.



Nestore


----------



## matoupaschat

nestore said:


> Et moi, je précise que cela s'écrit: "tu *n*'as qu'à..."
> ; )
> Nestore


Accidenti, che novità, l'ignoravo del tutto  ! Grazie mille !


----------



## patrovytt

nestore said:


> Et moi, je précise que cela s'écrit: "tu *n*'as qu'à..."
> 
> ; )
> 
> Nestore


Dipende dal registro della lingua; in una mail tra amici/linguaggio informale userei _t'as qu'à_ tranquillamente


----------



## nestore

Beh, se è per questo, ad un amico puoi anche scrivere: "ta cas..." .  Capirà!


----------



## matoupaschat

nestore said:


> Beh, se è per questo, ad un amico puoi anche scrivere: "ta cas..." . Capirà!


Anzi "ta K" . Forse così capirà anche che non è lingua letteraria


----------



## patrovytt

Ok, oggi siamo tutti spiritosi...


----------

